# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  HELP ME WITH A SONG

## Yazeed

I'm going crazy.  There is this Spanish song from Ugly Betty that I can't figure out.  I speak Spanish but I can't hear out the words, and it's driving me crazy because otherwise I would've googled the words and looked up the lyrics.   
Please help me, at least tell me what they say:  http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=dEzWo6dtZqk 
00:44 - 00:58 
Большое gracias!

----------


## cuestin

write down the name and author of the song, the link shows a mistake

----------


## Palacio

spanish song? the original Ugly betty? or the USA one?   
cause the original Ugly Betty song it's this: YouTube - Entrada Telenovela de RCN "Yo Soy Betty La Fea" (1999)

----------

